# Destinos Unlimited



## Radioman (Sep 28, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with Destinos Unlimited. Not the buying experience, as I have experienced that. Im looking for owners that have sussesfully used it as I was unsuccessful at cancelling my contract.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2016)

It looks like this is a vacation club, which are not well-respected here on TUG - for reasons that it sounds like you have discovered.

Are you making payments on it, or have you paid for it, and now you can't get your money back?

Post #33 in this thread mentions this company, but a search doesn't show any other references to it on TUG:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236075&highlight=Destinos+Unlimited&page=2


----------

